# Thruway Bus Connections



## Rail Freak (Apr 11, 2018)

Looking at the 2015 Timetable Map, I see a Thru-Way Bus Route ,Williston,ND - Bozeman,MT. Is that still reality???


----------



## railiner (Apr 13, 2018)

Rail Freak said:


> Looking at the 2015 Timetable Map, I see a Thru-Way Bus Route ,Williston,ND - Bozeman,MT. Is that still reality???


It doesn't look that way....

https://www.jeffersonlines.com/plan-your-trip/route-maps/

Probably abandoned Williston when the oil boom ended....you can still get there by going back thru Fargo, or Whitefish for the JL-Amtrak connection...


----------



## Chicoan (Apr 20, 2018)

However, the Jefferson Lines timetable shows them with new routes from MT and ID to Spokane. Anyone know if Amtrak might utilize those routes for Empire Builder connections?


----------



## railiner (Apr 20, 2018)

Chicoan said:


> However, the Jefferson Lines timetable shows them with new routes from MT and ID to Spokane. Anyone know if Amtrak might utilize those routes for Empire Builder connections?


JLs new routes, consist of what Greyhound abandoned...

If they werent Thruway connections previously, its not likely they will become so, but you never know...


----------

